# mi proyecto de fabricacion de parlantes terminado!



## byronserrano (Oct 4, 2007)

Saludos a todos,
adjunto las fotografias de mi reciente proyecto.

Tomé el diseño de alguno de los ingeniosos participantes de este foro.
me tomó aprox. 3 fines de semana hacerlos.

Las especificaciones del sonido son:

Bajos de 350W @ 8ohm
Medios de 400W @ 4ohm
Tweeter convencional
Crossover

Adjunto tambien el diseño de las cajas.

A la espera de sus comentarios.

Saludos desde COLOMBIA!
(parte 1)


----------



## byronserrano (Oct 4, 2007)

hola a todos! aca estan ya terminados!


----------



## capitanp (Oct 4, 2007)

el unico defecto que le encuentro es al crossover , que tiene las dos bobinas soble una misma linea de campo

saluudos


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola byronserrano. Excelente tu trabajo y la verdad que quedaron bárbaro. Espero que sea de tu agrado el sonido que emiten.
Como dice Capitamp pareciera que en la foto del crossover las bobinas están ubicadas con los arrollamientos en la misma línea de campo. La verdad que yo no lo aprecio bien, si puedes subir una foto mas nitida mejor para analizar.
Por los componentes creo que el crossover es de 6db/octava de pendiente, esto es un capacitor en serie con el tw, una bobina en serie con el woofer y un capacitor en serie con una bobina enserie con el midrange. (corrigeme por favor si no es así.). 
Por las dudas te recuerdo algunas reglas de oro del HI-FI para aplicar a tu diseño:
1 - Utilizar condensadores o capacitores de poliester o polipropileno en lugar  de capacitores electrolíticos no polarizados o en serie para conseguir un no polarizado del mismo valor. Esto no es caprichoso ya que un condensador electrolítico consume parte de la potencia que envia el amplificador a el tweter o midrange ya que tiene la tendencia de consumir potencia a altas frecuencias (absorción dieléctrica). Por ello es mejor emplear capacitores de poliester. (generalmente mas caros!).
2 - Utilizar bobinas con núcleo de aire, no de hierro o ferrite. Generalmente estamos tentados a utilizar estos rellenos en el interior de la bobina ya que con menos vueltas conseguimos el valor de inductancia deseado. Pero lamentablemente el hirro no tiene una permeabilidad linea con la frecuencia y esto hace que a elevada potencia y genere distorción en la forma de onda y esto se traduce en un sonido algo cavernoso o sonido lata.
3 - Las bobinas deben estar ubicada ´físicamente´a 90 grados ya que si no se producirán interferencias margnéticas entre ambas. (creo que a esto se refiere capitamp)
4 - Los parlantes de medios, deben tener una presión sonora de 2 db menos que el wofer y el tweter ya que un filtro de cruce de primer órden o 6 db/oct amplifica los medios en ese órden y puede que suenen mas fuerte principalmente a bajas potencias. Veo que utilisaste un medio de 4 ohms, por lo que creo que puede este punto ser importante en tu diseño.

Se pueden seguir enumerando mas, pero. es necesario?

Bueno chicos, espero que esto sea de utilidad para todos. La verdad que el tema de diseño de altavoces personalizados es un TEMA en sí. 
Byron, felicitaciones por tu proyecto concretado, si suenan y se ven como lo esperabas están perfectas. Si quieres hacer algunas pruebas ya tienes lo mas importante: el bafle o columna sonora armada. Basta con animarse a probar.

saludos y buena suerte en tus futuros proyectos!


Juan José.


----------



## byronserrano (Oct 5, 2007)

Muchisimas Gracias Juan José! eres todo un caballero! 
Voy a tomar en cuenta todas tus sugerencias!

A todos, no es dificil construir un proyecto si le metes dedicacion e imaginacion.solamente es de querer!

Cualquier comentario es bienvenido!

Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## byronserrano (Oct 5, 2007)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> el unico defecto que le encuentro es al crossover , que tiene las dos bobinas soble una misma linea de campo
> 
> saluudos




Hola capitanp: Me puedes aclarar sobre el defecto que encuentras en el crossover? .qué implicaciones podría tener?

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 11, 2007)

byronserrano:

al estar las dos bobinas sobre la misma lineas de campo acruaria como un transformadorrmasdor, enviandole graves al TW por induccion magnetica


----------



## byronserrano (Dic 13, 2007)

hola capitanp, cómo podria detectarlo? actualmente el tweeter funciona bien..al menos, a mi me parece...pero existe alguna forma en la que pueda detectarlo?
gracias!


----------



## Gabriel Tauber (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola Byronserrano. Soy nuevo en el foro y me intersó este tema sobre la colocación de los inductores en el crossover. En primer lugar te quiero decir que, por lo que se puede ver del crossover la posición de los inductores entre sí es la menos aconsejada desde el punto de vista de la interacción electromagnética entre los campos que genera cada uno de ellos. No estoy de acuerdo para nada con ala afirmación de capitanp. Es imposible que por este motivo lleguen frecuencias bajas al tweeter. Estos inductores (aparente y generalmente) se hallan en serie con el woofer y con el medios. De esa manera evitan que lleguen frecuencias por encima del cruce elegido. Es mala su posición pero esto no hace posible, de ninguna manera que le lleguen graves al tw. Es más si esto hubiera sucedido se hubieran quemado pues no pueden resistir la disipación de calor necesaria para esas frecuencias. Sería interesante además que sea explicado como un transformador (o algo que actua como el) puede producir semejante efecto. Si estoy de acuerdo con que se podría pensar no solo en separar en diferentes planos los inductores, sino en llegar a los valor que necesitas con nucleos de aire y rremplazar los capacitores (sobre todo el del tweeter por uno de polipropileno de buena calidad. El sonido producirá una diferencia cualitativa notable. La placa porta-divisor es muy chica. Debería elegir una placa de mayor tamaño.
Bueno esperando que estas opiniones no generen polémica y que te sirvan para mejorar tus bafles paso a felicitarte por la prolijidad y belleza de diseño que se puede apreciar en los mismos. Sigue así. Persevera y lograrás tener un sonido de una calidad tal que hubiera sido necesario invertir hasta 10 veces tu presupuesto !.
Saludos Cordiales.
Gabriel.


----------



## maxep (Oct 21, 2008)

wow. y yo que estoy chocho con mi pra de monitore 8" oti que me arme jaja
te envidio sanamente ya que por tema de espacio no me arme torres para mi cuarto. realmente interesante lo que plantean de los cross.


----------

